# My morning walk - advice plz!



## Bloden (Oct 27, 2014)

For those of you - T1 - that do medium-intensity exercise after a meal:

By how much do you reduce your rapid - 50%? 30%?

And how soon after injecting do you exercise - one hour? A half hour?


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 28, 2014)

Now Bloden you know I'm a novice but this is what I do, I changed my breakfast ratio from 1:15 to 1:20, based on the fact that I eat breakfast and then within 30 minutes I'm off on my dog walk which is brisk and involves some running and ball throwing.  With my previous ratio I would have hypos towards the end of the walk, and they could be quite bad ones because I tend towards waking in the mid to low area of the BG range.  I tinkered quite a bit to start with but this routine tends to work well for me.  I have a mid point stop (a nice little bench) so when I was testing my theory I would test my BG, and the walk seems to help avoid any peaks. I tend to stick to 40g of carb for brekkie, split between fruit, yoghurt and a wholemeal roll or toast with butter or nut butter.

I have no idea if that's in any way helpful, oh and if I do something more active or longer in duration I take a nakd bar and nibble periodically on that.  It has a similar effect to jelly babies for me but has the added benefit of some protein which seems to help and it counts as one of my five fruit and veg.  If I eat less carb I can either go hypo or randomly high depending on which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, Kookycat. That's very helpful. What dog have you got? I borrow my neighbour's dog...not that she'd notice!


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 28, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Kookycat. That's very helpful. What dog have you got? I borrow my neighbour's dog...not that she'd notice!



She's a Heinz 57 rescue dog, very lovely but very hard work on a lead, she dislikes other dogs when she's on the lead despite having a good play with them when she's free wheeling.  Goodness knows what her previous owners did to her but she's one confused canine


----------



## Bloden (Oct 28, 2014)

That's pretty normal, isn't it? Not liking other dogs when on the lead, then best buddies when loose? Or maybe all my dogs have been psychos!?!


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 28, 2014)

Bloden said:


> That's pretty normal, isn't it? Not liking other dogs when on the lead, then best buddies when loose? Or maybe all my dogs have been psychos!?!



None of my other dogs have reacted to other dogs so she's a shock to my system!  My previous dog Kitty would bark a bit but just carry on trotting along, Miss Millie actually tries to relieve herself of her harness whilst barking like a demon.  The one time she managed to wriggle free before I bought super harness, she bounded over to the dog in question scaring the owner half to death.  Then she sat barking until the other dog ran around with her like a fool. she's not aggressive at all but she is very very determined that she wants to roam free if there's another dog, and she's very very strong


----------



## Bloden (Oct 28, 2014)

That does sound extreme!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2014)

Every bods a little different.  I only eat if I going to do something. Good luck


----------

